# 2009 Toyota Matrix



## bergjm (Jan 12, 2004)

All,

I am in the process of looking for a new car. One of the cars I am looking at is the 2009 Matrix, but I am concerned about putting a rack on top. I want to attach it to the factory rack - I don't want to put the feet inside the doors. I am doing that now with my Camry, and I want to get away from that.

I am hoping I can lay one bike down inside (need to bring a bike to the dealer and try), but if I have a second person with me I would like to put one or two bikes on top. The car was re-designed for 2009, and the rack is pretty far to the back. I may have to mount the fork mount racks backwards to keep from hitting the hatch.

Has anyone fitted a 2009 with a bike rack on the roof?

Thanks.


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the Yakima's on my 09 Pontiac Vibe (same car) with VIPERS and have no problem. You MUST get the fairing from Yakima. For some reason this car has horrible wind noise without it.


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

i have a 2009 matrix and i am able to easily fit my santa cruz blur inside with the front tire off. i also use the Saris bones trunk rack that works nicely, sorry can't help with roof rack question.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I have an "04 Matrix XRS with sunroof, so I don't know if my experience will help you. I dont think that they change the designs that much other than styling and engine choices. You probably can slide the carriers back if necessary. 

The interiors look almost identical. In order to fit my mt. bike in with the front wheel on, I have to lay down the front passenger seat. I usually take off the front wheel, it is much easier this way.

My bike weighs in a 33 lbs and I can lift it on to the roof rack with no problems. I have the both the wheel on and fork mount carriers.

Have you given the trailer mount consideration? I wish I had gone that route for ease of mounting the bikes and keeping the bikes out of the windstream.

at any rate I think you will enjoy the Matrix, it is fun to drive, gets great mileage and is a great bike hauler.

have a blast.
wn


----------



## simplosys (Jun 20, 2008)

I have seen a few Toyota Matrix's with roof racks, just like the Vibes. But a roof rack for the Matrix is that the rear cross bar sits too far back on the roof. You would not be able to open the hatch if you had your bike on there.


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

I have no problem open my rear hatch. I will post pics my racks is interested.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I have an 06 with a Yakima roof system, if I were to do it again I would go with a hitch mount. A little better on gas and it'll get the front wheel out of the inside of the car. I love this car but can't seem to get better than 28 mpg with the bike on/off or a/c on/off and either hwy/frwy


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a 04 XRS 6m and get 23-25 mpg city only. Highway only weekends going to trail head. then it's probably 28 - 30 mpg. Love the car and it gets waaay better gas mileage than my BMW 328. Hated it!


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an 09 Matrix S withe the 2.4 engine and have been using a Saris Cycle On hitch rack, 2 bike, 1.25 hitch and it has been great.

I have taken an few longer road trips and you realy do not notice the bikes on the back, no wind noise ect.. even my large 29er sits just below the roof line, still 30+ mpg @ 70-80mph on the highway with 2 bikes on the rack and a car full of stuff.

IMO hitch rack is the way to go.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Tallsilver1 said:


> ...IMO hitch rack is the way to go.


Yup.


----------



## slick_rick (Sep 8, 2008)

I gotta say it's been phenomenal to see how many more hitch bike racks and trunk mount bike racks are being sold vs roof mount bike racks now that conserving fuel and getting better gas mileage is such a big concern. The rear mount racks really do make a difference.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

nagatahawk said:


> The interiors look almost identical. In order to fit my mt. bike in with the front wheel on, I have to lay down the front passenger seat. I usually take off the front wheel, it is much easier this way.


I have an 03 Matrix and all my Turner Highline with Totem will fit in the back with both wheels on. I do slide the passenger seat foreward a bit but it fits fine. 2 bikes and 2 people I take the front wheels off and lay the bikes on their sides with a blanket in between. I'm carefull and have never scratched or damaged a bike this way.

I showed up for a Sunday road trip once and there happened to be only 3 of us. Our options were a huge gas guzzling van or my Matrix. I fit the 3 bikes by removing both wheels, folding the 60 side of the rear seat down and standing the bikes beside each other in the back. Wheels fit behind the 40 seat, bags and gear fit in between it all, and all 3 of us had a place to sit. A bit of a pain but doable for shorter trips.


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a Thule roof rack on my 04 vibe and I slid the racks up pretty far so I could open my hatch and its working great so far, but I'm not able to put a road bike on it b/c of the arm that holds the frame not being able to be moved foward on the factory roof rack. If I could do it all over again I think I would have went with a fork mount so that I could slide it up farther and still carry all my bikes.


----------



## MtnBikeNC (May 22, 2008)

FWIW, I have a mazda3 hatch and it has a pretty rounded roofline (like the matrix). I had the thule roof setup and it was loud as hell and cut my mileage significantly (sold it on ebay). I'm putting my bike inside the back right now but plan to go the hitch rack route asap. I'm ticked I didn't look at the hitch racks seriously 2.5 yrs ago when I bought the thule stuff. Definitely go hitch!


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

*My 07 Matrix*

I have mounted two fork mounts to the tracks on the back of the seats. I added a piece of steel to be able to slide the fork mount ahead of the seat when they are down. Remove the seat and front wheel and you can fit two locked in. The first couple of times I wasn't careful about the headliner, but now it is not an issue. Marzoch's ETA is a help too.


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is a pick of a Saris Cycle On Pro on a 09 Matrix.

Bike on rack is a 18" 29er

This is my first hitch rack and I'm very pleased with it, you realy do not notice bikes or rack at all when driving. You just need to be mindful of rack clearance when going in / out of driveways ect that have a dip, the adjuster knob has scrapped the pavement a few times, but no real damage


----------



## ellabell (May 19, 2010)

TallSilver1, Do you have the AWD model of the 09 Matrix S? I ask because I have a regular 09 Matrix and went to UHaul to have a hitch installed and they wouldn't do it. They said the car isn't built to support a hitch rack and that it could rip it apart. I've seen so many tiny compacts with hitches that this seems wrong. So I'm wondering if you had that issue or if perhaps the S or the AWD has a different build. I'd really much rather have a hitch than a roof or hatch rack, but I don't want to destroy my car either.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

ellabell said:


> TallSilver1, Do you have the AWD model of the 09 Matrix S? I ask because I have a regular 09 Matrix and went to UHaul to have a hitch installed and they wouldn't do it. They said the car isn't built to support a hitch rack and that it could rip it apart. I've seen so many tiny compacts with hitches that this seems wrong. So I'm wondering if you had that issue or if perhaps the S or the AWD has a different build. I'd really much rather have a hitch than a roof or hatch rack, but I don't want to destroy my car either.


try etrailer.com.


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

ellabell said:


> TallSilver1, Do you have the AWD model of the 09 Matrix S? I ask because I have a regular 09 Matrix and went to UHaul to have a hitch installed and they wouldn't do it. They said the car isn't built to support a hitch rack and that it could rip it apart. I've seen so many tiny compacts with hitches that this seems wrong. So I'm wondering if you had that issue or if perhaps the S or the AWD has a different build. I'd really much rather have a hitch than a roof or hatch rack, but I don't want to destroy my car either.


I do not have AWD, I would go to a real trailer / hitch shop, it does not sound like the U Haul folks know what they are talking about.

No cutting or drilling is required, it mounts to existing holes, it was like a 10 min job once the car was off the ground.


----------



## ellabell (May 19, 2010)

*Official Toyota page says hitch OK for 09 Matrix*

Thanks, and I found an official Toyota page (link below) that says a hitch may be installed on the 09 Matrix and used with a maxiumum tongue weight (including bike rack) of 150 lbs or a trailer towing 1500 lbs. I've found a 21 lb bike rack (the Thule Helium) and with our two bikes we'll be well under the 150 lb limit. You were right; UHaul was wrong. I'm purchasing the Curt Class II receiver hitch from etrailer.com as suggested and will either self-install or take it to a local place I found. Thanks for all the help.

http://www.toyota.com/html/mobility/weightguide.html

(page is meant for folks transporting wheelchairs but info applies to bikes as well)


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

To all of you out there thanks for the info!! I have a '06 Matrix XR that has a rear under bumper "fairing" (Toyota call it a "facia". 
Tallsilver the pics seem to show your car has it also? What hitch did you use, and does the tongue go thru the facia or under it? What hitch did you get?
The places I've called and looked online aren't specific if I can mount the hitch and leave the "facia" on. Also if I leave the facia on will the hitch hang too low and hit on everything? 
Any help is appreciated, thanks!! At the moment I just lay the rear seats down and put the whole bike in the back. But if I need to haul two bikes I use my wife's van.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> To all of you out there thanks for the info!! I have a '06 Matrix XR that has a rear under bumper "fairing" (Toyota call it a "facia".
> Tallsilver the pics seem to show your car has it also? What hitch did you use, and does the tongue go thru the facia or under it? What hitch did you get?
> The places I've called and looked online aren't specific if I can mount the hitch and leave the "facia" on. Also if I leave the facia on will the hitch hang too low and hit on everything?
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!! At the moment I just lay the rear seats down and put the whole bike in the back. But if I need to haul two bikes I use my wife's van.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582443 :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a 2009 Toyota Matrix with factory racks and a set of two Yakima Raptor Aero (mounted backwards). No problem loading the bikes and opening the hatch door. Great system.


----------

